# Rocks Off Nth Stradbroke ?shag rock



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

reading reds report about nth stradbroke got me thinking if anyone has fished the rocks out from flinders beach. i think this one is called shag rock not the one further out to sea which i believe is flat rock and is a dive site. have fished there from the boat but only got a few tailor and undersize squire but the water is fairly deep around this rock and it would probably be a lot easier to fish from a kayak as its hard to get in close with a boat. i would imagine that youd launch from flinders beach and paddle staright out. nice and flat there in a southerly . interested if anyones done it. cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Don't know the area at all, except I've heard of a few boats coming to grief around those and other rocks off Point look out. Deep water near shallow water, with strong currents can cause freak waves......but that might have been the other rocks further out. :?

Looks like a interesting place to fish though, I wouldn't mind hearing any first hand experiences of the place.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

there used to be a straddie local on here who has fished it a lot hopefully he will spot this, i have too the current rips through there but i have caught some great kingies there and lost some monsters, like most of straddie if the bait is around it will fish well for pelagics but you can pick up the same fish around point lookout whale rock area etc and the rocks around frenchmans/deadmans but as with everywhere it is condition dependent and there are some bommies around so waves will just pop up seemingly out of nowhere. it is great spot to explore when there is little flow as there bits of rock all around that hold fish, i have caught makcerel, tuna, kingies, tailor there on pillies trolled behind (cheapest option as i have lost some gear there and that method works ok)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUcoWLUAACBfgAAQQaOhmoRgEAC/79+gMACjCJqY1NPUGmpo9JtTT1A2EhhoZMgZGIMTJoaYGpM1GQD0mgAAAK4sDAuCugO/Mzkj8LWbeiSwKzXQywEO4mLdhuafPEnrr4jGIX6Y4wTDdYCoLOypp6+7EEkxCk8CJ1HvBi4i+clJASm29hnXOA2g5eemSA1frV/l117NHKyXjz9p0TQGWk4ErJSHUii4WNbQJllE7U0nGbDIQAiQ22QPj4oBK6GdKwFMSIpEvBZ3kiZlqnp368/xdyRThQkEcoWLUA==


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thanks for those links red he sounds like quite a character


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

I know my Grandfather used to tell us how they caught loads of Cobia and Mackeral from out around flat rock but as I never have a boat when Im at straddie I havent fished it - and the years of those fish being easy to catch are long gone. You could also try sunken reef just off the front of Frenchmans beach there - seems a pretty fishy place but very rough at low tide. All this talk of Straddie lately - getting me in the mood for a few sick days 8)


----------



## Straddie (Apr 19, 2007)

Shag Rock can at times be productive, but needs to have the bait present to make it a worthwhile adventure. It is your safest option with little danger from swells and swirling currents and a big rock mass to cling to if all goes wrong, it is also an easy access for solo kayaker with the access to the beach and the simple paddle out through the surf zone. The most adventurous place to fish is The Group where everything swims past on its way north and south. There is an access down through Deadmans beach which is all down hill for the start of the day, but it really tests the jelly legs on the return home. The best rock fishing is around the headland and works well for the kayaker as well, another place where everything swims past. The Fishing Diary has a few pointers where I have posted, and my next big stay will be before Christmas for 3 weeks. I tend to split my fishing time between rock fishing off the headland when rough and kayak when it is calm. I am looking to explore behind the surf zone for tailor over the next few weeks, if it is calm.

Codia have become my passion, and have caught just a few from the rocks around Sept-Dec.

cheers Straddie


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thanks very much for that straddie cheers


----------

